# Jeff Otah has Knee scoped. Not expected to miss any games



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://www.charlotteobserver.com/2010/08/05/1602495/panthers-training-camp-darin-gantt.html




> Carolina Panthers right tackle Jeff Otah was back in Charlotte for surgery on his left knee Wednesday, but team officials insisted he should be able to play in the regular-season opener. Otah had arthroscopic surgery, a process that was described by a source close to him as "precautionary" and a minor clean-up.
> "I think it was a good move and something he'll recover from pretty quickly," Panthers coach John Fox said.
> Asked if he was confident Otah would be back on the field by Sept. 12 when the Panthers face the New York Giants, Fox said: "As with all injuries, it's hard to predict. But that's the plan."



We really need Jeff and the entire line to be healthy. Our only shot is to be able to really run the ball so well that it helps covers up our defensive deficiencies. Don't know why I misspelled his name really.
​


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Our O-Line coach has done an awesome job of developing late round picks recently. Bernadaeu and Swartz filled in great the last couple games last year. I think we'll be fine if Swartz has to step in for Otah for a game or two, just have to hope this isn't a chronic injury. Tackles and knee problems don't mix very well.

I did hear at fan fest that our O-line was struggling on pass protection. We've always been better at run blocking but I don't know if that's good news or bad news since this is probably the worst defensive line we've ever had. Then again it's only been a week of practice


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

Otah is one of the best run blocking tackles in the league, so we definitely need him healthy. I hope this doesn't affect his lateral movement at all though, because it will impede his development as a pass blocker. Fortunately, the team has a bunch of right-handed QBs, so Gross will take care of their blindside.


----------

